# Rockwool Cube & Coco Nut fiber



## hazewarrior (Sep 18, 2007)

Just thought I would post a hydroponic germination technique I recently tried. I got a free sample of this coco nut fiber that is made for cloning and I thought I would try to germinate with it. Heres what I did:

I took a Tupperware container and lined it with a paper towel. I placed some seed on the paper towel and cover it with another piece of paper towel. I dropped some tap water on the paper towel and drain all the excess water . After two days , 2 of the seeds sprouted. (They where old seeds I found from two years ago and 2 out of 9 popped. I have no idea what they are?)

I took a 4 Rockwool cube and soaked it with a solution of H2O2, Superthrive and 6.0 PH adjusted water. I filled the 4 Rockwool cubes with the coco nut fiber, placed the sprouted seeds in the cubes and covered it with about ¼ of the coco nut fiber. After 2 days one of the sprouts broke through and after another 2 days the other sprout broke through. It took a total of 6 days to germinate.

*Sorry the pictures are out of order*


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 18, 2007)

*Looks good Haze, what are the benefits of the coco nut fiber?  Would it be used for a non hydro germination, also?  As opposed to perlite/vermiculite?*


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey Rose, nice to see you... 

I think vermiculite or perlite would work just as well. I was going to by some perlite and use that until the owner of the hydro store gave me the coco nut fiber and told me to try it. I think it worked great, it's very fine, almost like peat moss. I had never done this method before and it worked so I thought I would share. I know some people who use just coco nut fiber to grow in and some mix it. The hydro store I go to mixes it with soil and perlite.


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 18, 2007)

Coconut fiber for growing medium is very good.  I've been reading about it.

Check out Canna Coco's website about their system.  Lady Green is a big fan also.  

That will be my next medium for growing.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 19, 2007)

I have just placed seeds in rockwool, keep the cube wet and in a couple days they germ and sprout right out.


----------



## sweetnug (Sep 19, 2007)

Coco fiber is good, I think its better when used with rockwool due to coco fiber being so light the plants will be extremely top heavy and have to be held up.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 19, 2007)

> GrowdudeI have just placed seeds in rockwool, keep the cube wet and in a couple days they germ and sprout right out.


 
What size rockwool cubes to you use? 

They seem to be doing well. It's day 8 and I have a feeling they are going to explode soon.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 19, 2007)

hazewarrior said:
			
		

> What size rockwool cubes to you use?
> 
> They seem to be doing well. It's day 8 and I have a feeling they are going to explode soon.


 
The same as yours by the look, by the way yours look good.


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 22, 2007)

Here they are at day 10. Plant B looks like it may have had some trouble pushing through but I&#8217;m sure it will be fine. :aok: I may need to get a fan in there also.


----------



## dmack (Sep 22, 2007)

Looking good. I see a little yellow on pant B. Maybe its just my mind playing tricks. I want some of those cubes. I have tons of seeds. And i want to create a forest.lol


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 22, 2007)

> Looking good. I see a little yellow on pant B. Maybe its just my mind playing tricks. I want some of those cubes. I have tons of seeds. And i want to create a forest.lol


 
dmack, thanks I agree. It is starting to yellow and I planned on adding some nutes to the next watering.  

The roots are already starting to break through the bottom of the cubes. I've never used these cubes before so I don't know how big I can let them get before they are root bound. Any ideas?


----------



## KaptainKronic (Oct 5, 2007)

Does anyone know what that white stuff is that is wrapped around the Rockwool cubes, is it heat tape, or what? :confused2::confused2::stoned::confused2::confused2:


----------



## g-13 (Oct 6, 2007)

the white stuff around the cubes is plastic. its there so that the roots dont start growing out the sides, they will go down into whatever your growing medium is.


----------



## KaptainKronic (Oct 13, 2007)

Ok, I've germinated 5 seeds, put them each in a 2"x2" Rockwool cubes with some Canas Coco coconut fiber just like hazewarrior did got them in a tray of the same solution also, Superthrive, and 6.0ph water, I have 2 26w cfls, putting out a total of 3,300 lumens in a 2'x2'x1' space. They have been in there for six days now and nothing yet. Am I doing something wrong, or do I just need to be a lil more patient?


----------



## ogpowe (Nov 5, 2008)

How wet do you keep the rockwool once they pop out?


----------

